# torre petrolera de perforación



## pepege

Hola, estoy elaborando un documento en inglés en donde hablo acerca de los trabajadores de las torres petroleras de perforación (terrestres). No logro determinar el nombre correcto para la instalación. 

Tengo las opciones "oil derrick" y "oil rig", pero no sé cual sea la correcta. Me refiero a las torres que deben escalar los trabajadores, no a los equipos que realizan propiamente la perforación.

Por si alguien conoce los términos en inglés para este dominio. Gracias.


----------



## Peter P

Derrick es el término que he visto con mucha frecuencia en este campo.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## cirrus

Si es de perforación se dice drilling rig, ¿no?  Acaso te ayuda este enlace a wikipedia.


----------



## pepege

Gracias Peter P.
También gracias Cirrus, pero parece ser que el término rig se refiere al equipo que hace la perforación, que incluso puede ser móvil. Tiene aspecto de torre pequeña, pero es el equipo para hacer el agujero. Yo me refiere a la torre que se queda instalada cuando el pozo se encuentra en producción, parece ser que a esa le dicen derrick. En alusión a una persona.

Saludos.


----------



## Peter P

Hola pepege

En la referencia que te doy de la palabra "derrick", lee la acepción 2, creo que esta describe lo que refieres.

Salu2

Peter P.

der•rick    (der‚ik)  n.1. Mach. a jib crane having a boom hinged near the base of the mast so as to rotate about the mast, for moving a load toward or away from the mast by raising or lowering the boom. 2. Also called *oil derrick*. the towerlike framework over an oil well or the like.


----------



## cirrus

pepege said:


> Gracias Peter P.
> También gracias Cirrus, pero parece ser que el término rig se refiere al equipo que hace la perforación, que incluso puede ser móvil. .
> 
> Saludos.


Perdone por incordiar pero discrepo - es hay drilling rigs y production rigs. Ambos son rigs si perforan o no.


----------



## pepege

Hola Pepe y Cirrus. Estoy como al principio, sin saber cuál es el más adecuado o correcto. Tendré que esperar que alguien que labore en esa área pueda contestar.

Saludos.


----------



## rholt

Tengo las opciones "oil derrick" y "oil rig"

Un oil derrick es el torre de perforación, normalmente para perforar.

Un oil rig es normalmente un equipo o taladro de perforación. 

Un workover rig es una equipo o taladro de reparación. 

Con algo más del contexto en que esta trabajando, quizás podemos ser más acertado.


----------



## cirrus

The problem with this thread is I disagree with first two definitions and have no idea where they come from.
" Un oil derrick es el torre de perforación, normalmente para perforar.
Un oil rig es normalmente un equipo o taladro de perforación. 
Un workover rig es una equipo o taladro de reparación."

I can't say I've heard of a workover rig but to me a derrick doesn't imply drilling has to be involved, the same would definitely go for a rig.  Neither of these words are particularly technical or obscure.  The north sea has hundreds of oil and gas rigs, very little drilling has has happened there in the last twenty years as the rigs are virtually all in production.


----------



## rholt

cirrus said:


> can't say I've heard of a workover rig but to me a derrick doesn't imply drilling has to be involved, the same would definitely go for a rig.  Neither of these words are particularly technical or obscure.



No, they are not, but they are in common use within the industry. Like all jargon, it is not always accurate outside it's context. There are crane derricks, oil derricks, etc. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derrick 

The oil derricks in the North Sea are there because they were used for drilling and some are still used for workover. Just like the 60 year old derricks in Lake Maracaibo they were used for drilling, but remain for repair work on the well. When the well stops producing, no one wants to pay to take them down until they become dangerous.


----------



## pepege

Hola amigos.

Voy a explicar más ampliamente. Se trata de elaborar un artículo cientifico de un estudio que estoy realizando sobre las condiciones de sensación térmica que reciben los trabajadores petroleros en el sureste mexicano. Yo soy informático, o sea, no soy del área. Mi propuesta es del uso de tecnología (sensores) para evaluar las condiciones ambientales.

El sureste mexicano es cálido-humedo tropical, por tanto, los trabajadores que se les conoce popularmente como "changos" son los encargados de escalar las torres de perforación y permanecer allá arriba realizando maniobras, a veces por periodos prolongados, lo cual puede afectar su salud con síntomas como desvanecimientos y desmayos, dado las altas temperaturas y humedad relativa.

El artículo lo estoy elaborando en inglés, porque como ustedes saben, los foros importantes requieren que los documentos y ponencias sean en inglés.

Hasta ahora a las torres las llamo "oil derricks" y a los mencionados changos "derrickmen".

Un saludo, espero que mis detalles aclaren la situación.


----------

